# Naturally Pregnant at 44 (2 months short of my 45)



## jennyqpb

Hi Ladies,

I just wanted to share with you that after 11 months of TTC, I am now 5.3 weeks pregnant. I conceived naturally using OPK and BBT. When I went to see a reproductive endocrinologist (RE), I had several tests done (FSH, E2, A1C, AMH, TSH, U/S, etc.) and my RE basically said that I should considered IVF donor egg. I walked out of the clinic feeling deflated but not defeated. As long as I have regular periods and ovulating, I knew that I could get pregers. It takes only one good egg! It helped that I stopped smoking, take prenatal vitamins with DHA religiously, and cut out the carbs, surgar, and caffeine. =)

I'll keep you all posted on my progress. Have my first doctor's appointment next week. If all goes well, baby will be due January 13, 2013. I am cautiously happy.

jenny


----------



## Blythe

Great to hear. Congratulations mrs! H&h 9 months to you


----------



## helloeveryone

congratulations,,is this your 1st baby? ,,
hope things go well.xx


----------



## Garnet

Congrats, I'm 44 too.


----------



## minted69

Congrats x:thumbup:


----------



## JJay

Congratulations x


----------



## Twilightfan67

Hi I just joined a few minutes ago. I have 2 children aged 12 and 16. I lost baby when I was 39. I'm now 44 and can't shake the feeling that my family is not complete. I am in good health, regular periods. Had fsh and other hormones tests done and apparantly I am normal! However, I am not getting pregnant. Had a hysteroscope and 1 small fibroid was found but everything else was normal. Guess it's still possible though!

Cathy


----------



## EverythingXd

Congratulations Jenny - H&H 9 months to you :cloud9:


----------



## jennyqpb

Thanks all. I hope to come back with good news in January!


----------



## Donna210369

Congratulations and sending you loads of baby glue. Will follow your progress xx


----------



## joanne40

lovely post. gives me hope at 42 :winkwink:


----------



## samk70

Fantastic news x


----------



## goldie66

Congratulations,fantastic news..:happydance: xxxx


----------



## Gingersnaps

Congratulations!!! And thank you for sharing.


----------



## Minmin76

Congratulations!! Glad you proved that doctor right xx All the best for a Happy & Healthy 9 months. You made this 44 year old's day!


----------



## Minmin76

Duh! Sorry meant to say 'Glad you proved that doctor WRONG' !! sorry xx


----------



## MaryP

Congratulations!! I am 43 and you have given me hope...when I have just about given up!! Happy and Healthy 9 months!:thumbup:


----------



## mpenzi77

Congratulations! That is fantastic news!

Have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Deco

Congratulations! this is wonderful. We love hearing these accounts. It keeps us all going, gives us a boost of joy. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Xanth

Congratulations x


----------



## Casper72

Congratulations! You gave me renewed hope when I really needeed it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Wanting3

That is awesome! Congrats! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!!


----------



## soontobmrsm

well done and good luck hope all goes well...x


----------



## Andypanda6570

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: WOW!! 
SOoooo excited for you! I wish you all the best for a H&H 9 months..
XOOXOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## More4mom

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Thanks for your wonderful post and for sharing your exciting news!! You've given this "beaten down" 42 year old renewed hope!!! Happy and healthy 9 mos to you!!! Yahooo...!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

Jenny thank you for your encouragement i too have been throu all the tests and was told the same thing to consider donor eggs and it only take one good egg i am now 45 but am very doubtful if it will happen for me now as of this last period i think the dreaded menopause has caught me but will keep trying all the same i wish you all the very best and hope that you have a really good h&h 9 months x


----------



## Twilightfan67

I'm 44 and AF is overdue....testing tomorrow!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Im sooo happy I found this thread Im 44 and TTC first bubs!! I just hope I can conceive and its not too late for me. We tried last month no go.. :( Gonna try again this month, gonna try preseed, I hear good things about it.. 

Heres to All of us soon getting our Bfp&#8220;s And Huge congrats to those that has. Happy & Healthy 9 months. Hope to join you real soon :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## kathy31

Many congratulations to you! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Desperado167

Just turned 45 and feeling like I need this to happen now ,any tips appreciated ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

yes hun dont try just let it happen, a friend of mine is now just 45 and she has just found out she is pregnant they had been trying for 6 years and the stress nearly cost them their relationship so they gave up and said it wasnt worth it and that was 3 months ago and she is now 6 weeks and all good so hun dont let it rule you let it go throw yourself into something else and enjoy each other and let it happen... i wish you all the very best x


----------



## Janie66

inkdchick said:


> yes hun dont try just let it happen, a friend of mine is now just 45 and she has just found out she is pregnant they had been trying for 6 years and the stress nearly cost them their relationship so they gave up and said it wasnt worth it and that was 3 months ago and she is now 6 weeks and all good so hun dont let it rule you let it go throw yourself into something else and enjoy each other and let it happen... i wish you all the very best x

hi Ink
How are you doing? I lost your number while back there, stupid smart fone went down on me and was sent to repairs, and the numbers i didnt save to my sim card got deleted,ive not really been on BnB much latley, been hectic for me with one thing and another, hope your doing ok there
Jane x


----------



## enjoylife

Congratulations on your pregnancy! 

I too just tested positive, having conceived naturally! Shocked to say the least. I'm 44 and my birthday is around the corner in late July. We have been "trying" for about 1.5 years but I qualify that with the fact that I'm in a long-distance marriage and we haven't been able to time all of our visits with ovulation. I'm guessing ovulation occurred 1/4 to 1/5 of the time. I saw a fertility specialist about 9 months ago because of my age. My FSH was 22 and the doc guessed I probably had just a few follicles. Also, my husband's sperm seemed to have motility issues (he's 47). I was discouraged to say the least. I had one IUI 7 months ago that didn't work and have been considering natural IVF. Anyway, I saw a Chinese acupuncturist for a few months but stopped 5 months ago because I was traveling alot. I did start taking 75 mg of DHEA a couple of months ago, although I wasn't very good about taking them every single day--probably missed 2-3 days here and there before getting back on track. Also started folic acid several months ago. I'm a very healthy eater but took it up a notch and tried the Clean Program a couple of months ago. 

I saw my husband in late May and we tried a couple of times. I think I ovulated three dates later, which I thought missed the mark so to speak. I was so shocked when I tested positive. (Roughly 12 days after ovulation and day 26 of cycle; mine are short, usually 24/25 days and occasionally between days 26-30.) This is my first pregnancy so I'm hoping for the best!

There is hope for those of us who are over 40 and closer to 45!


----------



## enjoylife

Forgot to mention that I cut out caffeine a year ago and hardly ever eat refined sugars. I couldn't cut out red wine and even had some when I saw hubby (and conceived) and in between then and testing positive last Saturday. I'm 4 weeks along according to the pregnancy calculator, which calculates from the date of your last period (mine was 5/15).


----------



## Desperado167

enjoylife said:


> Forgot to mention that I cut out caffeine a year ago and hardly ever eat refined sugars. I couldn't cut out red wine and even had some when I saw hubby (and conceived) and in between then and testing positive last Saturday. I'm 4 weeks along according to the pregnancy calculator, which calculates from the date of your last period (mine was 5/15).

Thanks for all the info and congrats ,Hapoy and healthy nine months ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi ink and Janine .:flower:How are you both doing ,miss you ladies ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

hey im ok a bit confused at the moment with what my bodies up to but im ok how are you x


----------



## inkdchick

enjoylife congratulations hun H & H 9 months x


----------



## Janie66

Hi Enjoylife,
Just wanted to say a HUGE congrats to you xxx:happydance:

Heres to a H&H 9 months x Id love to befriend you on here so I can see your posts etc? is that ok.

Regards

Jane



enjoylife said:


> Congratulations on your pregnancy!
> 
> I too just tested positive, having conceived naturally! Shocked to say the least. I'm 44 and my birthday is around the corner in late July. We have been "trying" for about 1.5 years but I qualify that with the fact that I'm in a long-distance marriage and we haven't been able to time all of our visits with ovulation. I'm guessing ovulation occurred 1/4 to 1/5 of the time. I saw a fertility specialist about 9 months ago because of my age. My FSH was 22 and the doc guessed I probably had just a few follicles. Also, my husband's sperm seemed to have motility issues (he's 47). I was discouraged to say the least. I had one IUI 7 months ago that didn't work and have been considering natural IVF. Anyway, I saw a Chinese acupuncturist for a few months but stopped 5 months ago because I was traveling alot. I did start taking 75 mg of DHEA a couple of months ago, although I wasn't very good about taking them every single day--probably missed 2-3 days here and there before getting back on track. Also started folic acid several months ago. I'm a very healthy eater but took it up a notch and tried the Clean Program a couple of months ago.
> 
> I saw my husband in late May and we tried a couple of times. I think I ovulated three dates later, which I thought missed the mark so to speak. I was so shocked when I tested positive. (Roughly 12 days after ovulation and day 26 of cycle; mine are short, usually 24/25 days and occasionally between days 26-30.) This is my first pregnancy so I'm hoping for the best!
> 
> There is hope for those of us who are over 40 and closer to 45!


----------



## enjoylife

Thanks Janie66 and yes, let's befriend!


----------



## inkdchick

hi janie long time no hear how are you xx


----------

